
Artificial intelligence learns to spot pain in sheep (2017) - _Microft
http://www.sciencemag.org/news/2017/06/artificial-intelligence-learns-spot-pain-sheep
======
_Microft
Learning to tell if an animal is in pain is most likely time-consuming and
difficult because you would need a teacher who can either explain what signs
to look for (codified/explicit knowledge) or knowing the answer (implicit
learning/tacit knowledge).

Labelled datasets (tackling the problem of scarcity of examples to learn from)
or a program (replacing teachers for rare skills) that could actually give
feedback if the answer was correct (implicit learning!) would actually make it
feasible to learn such a skill by removing these roadblocks.

That approach might work for a lot of different skills that require tacit
knowledge about a topic.

Learning to more or less accurately guess someone's age is something I'd find
interesting for example (more accurate than e.g. "in their thirties"). Idea
here: watch an image or video of a person, enter a number and get feedback
what the correct answer was. Repeat until you get it right most of the time.

